# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Oogontsteking, een reumatische aandoening?

## Rijkie

Nadat twee soorten antibiotica geen verbetering brachten voor mijn rode en pijnlijke oog, werd ik doorverwezen naar de oogarts. Deze constateerde twee ontstekinkjes aan de buitenkant van mijn oog. Deze zouden mogelijk gezien kunnen worden als een reumatische aandoening.
Kan iemand mij hier iets meer over vertellen?

Rijkje.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rijkje,

Vervelend dat er geen verbetering optreed na gebruik van antibiotica  :Frown: 
Heb je behalve een pijn en rood oog ook andere klachten?
Heeft de oogarts ook nog aangegeven welke reumatische aandoening hij.zij dacht dat je hebt of eventueel je doorverwezen of andere oplossingen aangegeven?

Wat ik kon vinden over reumatische oogaandoeningen is het volgende;
*Wat is arteriitis temporalis?*
Arteriitis temporalis (RCA) is een ontsteking van een bloedvat bij uw slaap. Meestal is alleen het bloedvat aan één kant van het hoofd ontstoken, maar u kunt ook aan beide kanten een ontsteking hebben.
Arteriitis temporalis komt vooral voor bij mensen boven de 50 jaar. Vrouwen krijgen het vaker dan mannen.
Hier http://www.reumafonds.nl/informatie-...te/wat-is.aspx staat meer informatie, oorzaken, klachten, diagnose en behandeling. 

*Ogen*
U kunt een aanval van oogontsteking (uveïtis) krijgen. Bij uveïtis anterior zit de ontsteking vóór in uw oog, bij uveïtis posterior is het achter in uw oog ontstoken. De ontsteking kan ook zowel voor als achter zitten, en vaak heeft u ontstekingen in beide ogen. Tussen de aanvallen door kunnen uw klachten verdwijnen, maar de ontsteking zelf verdwijnt niet altijd helemaal.
_Klachten bij een ontsteking voor in het oog zijn:_
• pijn
• wazig zien
• overgevoeligheid voor licht
• tranen en rode ogen
• soms pus in de voorste oogkamer
Klachten bij een ontsteking achter in het oog zijn minder duidelijk. De gevolgen kunnen echter groot zijn: u kunt slechtziend of blind worden.
Ook kunt u staar krijgen door een oogontsteking. Bij staar wordt de lens troebel, waardoor u minder goed ziet. De oogontsteking kan ook leiden tot een verhoogde oogboldruk (glaucoom).
Dit is een van de klachten bij de ziekte van Behçet, meer informatie op http://www.reumafonds.nl/informatie-.../Klachten.aspx
_(Bron; reumafonds.nl)_

Hopelijk kom je hier wat verder mee.
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Rijkie

Dank je wel Luuss. Ik zal de informatiesites die je noemt bekijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rijkie,

Heb je wat gehad aan de informatie?
Ben je inmiddels alweer bij de oogarts geweest of heb je iets gevonden wat helpt tegen de ontstekingen?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## stellaa

Hallo Rijkje,

Sinds 8 jaar heb ik ook ontstekingen aan mijn oog. 
Ook gaven ze aan dat het waarschijnlijk reuma is (de oogarts noemde het anders, maar om het duidelijk te houden voor ons). Mijn ogen waren vannacht volledig opgezet en ik schok er enorm van! Nog nooit heb ik het zo erg gehad, vanochtend ben ik gelijk doorgestuurd. Ik heb Dexafree en Opatanol meegekregen om het allemaal af te remmen. Enorm vervelend, maar hopen dat dit helpt. Na 8 jaar mag het wel eens over zijn. Misschien goed om bij de oogarts ook te vragen naar deze medicatie, het is alleen wel erg heftig. Wilde graag mijn verhaal met jou delen, omdat ik denk dat we wel ongeveer zelfde symptomen hebben. 

Symptomen: S`avonds veel irritatie, S`nachts erger en s`ochtends weer wennen aan ligt. In de middag is het over en s`avonds begint het weer helemaal opnieuw. Geen vaste periode, kan zomaar op komen dagen. Oog wordt rood en soms komt er vocht onder het witte gedeelde. Soms raakt de onderrand van het oog ook dik. Nare lucht uit de ogen. Zicht is prima. Water helpt voor verlichting van ogen. Soms duurt het maanden en soms weken.


Komt dit bekend voor ?

Met vriendelijke groet,

Stella

----------


## Sella

Hallo Stella en Rijkje,


Wat een vervelende verhalen voor jullie. En herkenbaar voor mij, hoewel het bij jullie wel iets erger klinkt.

Gelukkig ben ik vrijwel helemaal van mijn klachten af. Ik heb dat vooral te danken aan een cursus die ik heb gevolgd bij Karin Hogenboom.

Meer informatie vind je op Nieuwe Ogen

Zij kan je leren hoe ontspanningsoefeningen ervoor kunnen zorgen dat je klachten genezen. Veel klachten komen namelijk door spanning. Bij mij heeft het heel erg goed geholpen. Ik hoop dat jullie er ook wat mee kunnen.

Veel sterkte!

groetjes Sella

----------


## jsy

Hallo iedereen,
Sedert ongeveer 40 jaar heb ik wat ooit een gereputeerde oogarts, "oogreuma" noemde. Latere artsen hielden het steeds op een oogontsteking. Verschijnselen : meerdere malen per jaar (en de laatste 3 jaar nog meer) begint mijn linkeroog rood te worden. De aderen zwellen op en mijn oog wordt branderig. Bovenaan mijn oogbol zit er een "ontstekingspuntje", d.w.z. een klein puntje van waaruit de pijn zich verspreid. Mijn ooglid begint te plakken. Vervolgens wordt mijn oog bruin en de pijn verergert. Het zicht in mijn linkeroog vermindert.
Al naargelang de oogarts kreeg ik meerdere geneesmiddelen voorgeschreven. Nu gebruik ik Maxidex oogdruppels. Hoe sneller ik reageer op de ontsteking, hoe vlugger de genezing. Uiteindelijk werd ik doorverwezen naar een reumatoloog. Deze vond echter geen enkele aanwijzing wat betreft reuma.
Omdat mijn oogontsteking soms scheen te maken hebben met zelfs al licht alkoholgebruik, ben ik nu sedert een drietal maanden volledig gestopt met alkohol. En alhoewel er soms iets gaande is in mijn oog, blijven de ontstekingen nu (voorlopig?) weg.

----------

